# Suggestion for midground plant



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

My Ludwigia repens has bolded out as it is in a NPT low-med light low tech. need to cover up the god forsaken boldiness and was wondering what sexy plants would fit my needs. Would like for the plant not to out grow the repens though.


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

i am doing something similar.

I think my Hygrophilia and bacopa should do the trick, and i can always trim those if they get too high so they can stay middle ground. I have java fern on driftwood for the backend.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

does java fern need to be on a driftwood? can they be just slightly tucked in the gravel? I am thinking of just pulling my repens out as it is a eyesore to me. are there another low light background plants?

I planted my repens tied up with a pebble at the bottom do you think i should unwrap it and replant deeper into the substrate? maybe its not getting enough nutrients?


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Java fern can be anywhere.

My narrow leaf java fern gave off several small off springs. They hung from the end of the leaf with no contact to anything. The little off spring grew suspended in mid water till it touched the glass seal on the edge. There it grew roots and clamped itself on the edge of the glass. Its grew on the glass and glass seal for several months till it was big enough to worry me that it might be eating the seal. So I took it off and threw it else where.

They are very undemanding, so they dont need gravel. thats why people throw them on dw.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Here is a not so nice piece of mopani wood I got that I put a bunch of tiny java fern on. I am hoping in maybe 6 months it will look amazing.


----------

